# Solved: Error msg during boot-up: drive seek failure



## emo235 (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi, I get this error msg during boot-up:
"Diskette Drive 0 seek failure", Strike F1 to continue, F2 to run setup utility.
Once you hit F1 it goes to Windows.
It's just a pain that there is a stop in boot-up process.
BTW, I heard that this is not a unique problem, but I have not yet seen 
any solution.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated ... Thank you, Ed


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Take the floppy drive out of your boot order via bios setup (F2).


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

One of the things that comes up with this problem is the word "diskette". To me that means floppy, but I've seen it refer on some systems to the hard drive. Here are some things to try I guess in order.

If you haven't done so check the floppy drive for disks. 
Go into BIOS and make sure the floppy drive isn't the first boot device.
If you have a "Quick Boot" setting in BIOS disable it and see if the message goes away.
Then check cables to your hard drive. 
Try a new CMOS battery and reset BIOS to defaults


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Also check that in the BIOS the drive is set to 3 1/2" or 1.44MB. Disable Floppy drive Seek at Boot.

And also check that the floppy deive hyas its power cable and data cable securely plugged in - sometimes it can be dislodged.

Does the floppy drive work in Windows? I'm guessing it doesn't.


----------



## emo235 (Sep 18, 2004)

Thank you guys for all the suggestions. Unfortunately, I have tried all but one
To answer some of your questions:
I do not have floppy drive. (I have a 64MB USB Flash Memory Key) 
The boot order in BIOS is:
1. Onboard SATA hard drive
2. Onboard CD-ROM drive

These are the only 2 drives on board and in the boot order. 
All my cables are securely plugged in. 
My PC is only 2 months old.
Everything else seem to work fine (printer, Cable Modem, etc.)
My OS is WinXP with SP2.
The PC is Dell Dimension4700, Pentium 4.

Please let me know if you need any more information.

And again, thanks Triple6, Norton850 and AcaCandy for your quick replies.

Any additional suggestions, ideas will be greatly appreciated ... I'm sure one
suggestion will help to resolve this stupid problem. Thank you, Ed


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, if you don't have a floppy drive, access the bios setup (F2) and disable the floppy drive controller. I'll bet THAT will kill that puppy  Also IF there is a setting for a floppy drive, set that to DISABLED as well.....or NONE, whatever choice it allows you. Be sure to save changes coming out.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you don't have a floppy then that may be the reason you're getting that error. The motherbaord is likely still looking for a floppy drive at boot. Go into your BIOS and set the floppy drive type to none, and disable Floppy Drive Seek at Boot under Advanced or Chipset settings. Most computers still expect a floppy drive and look for one at boot up.


----------



## emo235 (Sep 18, 2004)

Thank you for taking the time to give me ideas about the drive seek failure. As I mentioned earlier, I disabled and tweaked everything that related to the floppy drive with no avail.
But in my desperation, I reset the BIOS to the original factory settings and THEN reapplied the tweaks that you guys and others suggested and that did the trick. My boot-up is working perfectly. I never heard of that you should reset the BIOS and then apply changes, but that's the way it worked.

So, thank you again for your time and all your suggestions ... my PC is now cool -- boots up without interruption! Thanks AcaCandy,Triple6 and norton850! :up:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Works for me. You can mark the thread solved by using the THREAD TOOLS drop down menu.


----------

